# Softbox Bracket Advice



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2013)

Maybe I am doing something wrong, but I am so sick of trying to keep a softbox from swaying back and forth and up and down on a lightstand. 

I use a Manfrotto Umbrella Swivel Adapter, which is very solid, but the problem seems to come in with the softbox bracket and strobe holder just not being very secure.

What do others use?


----------

